# John Deere 535 twine pump and arms



## jayson7740 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey guys, we purchased a used 535 last year and have had some issues out of the tie system. Did massive amounts of searches on-line but was unable to find much information. So decided to do a couple videos of the mechanism working correctly. Hope this can help some folks out who are visual troubleshooting mechanics like myself.

Twine Pump Cycling

Twine arms Cycling from home position

Twine arms Cycling from return position


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Jason

Welcome to HT

Nice videos. IMHO from looking a soil residue on converging wheels plus slack in the CW chains you are operating with too much ground pressure on the converging wheels which causes the cracks I saw in the rubber teeth which also shorten the teeth's longevity. Have you considered procuring & installing a used push bar so one doesn't need to reverse travel to eject a bale?


----------



## jayson7740 (Jul 31, 2015)

Tx Jim, thanks for your reply and yes now that you point that out, understand your logic and how its not necessary to lower them completely to achieve the same results with much less wear and tear. We love this old JD 535 baler as we used a even more ancient John Deere 375 for 20 plus years that was extremely reliable, but was manual tie where had to pull a sting to tie and dump. That brings up another very good topic about searching online for troubleshooting help. We have been very surprised with the lack of "How to fix" info as well the wide range of terminology used when dealing specifically with older used farm machinery and tractor repair. For example what you referred to as Converging Wheels, we had always referred to as Gathering Wheels. As for the push bar or kicker as known here, although the video is an exception, 75% of the farm is rolling hills to where you have to back up to aim the bale so it doesn't roll off. Anyways thanks and hope our conversation will add value to another HayTalker !


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IIRC 375 was built about the same time as 535. The reason I call them converging wheels is because JD called them converging wheels.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IIRC 375 was built about the same time as 535. The reason I call them converging wheels is because JD called them converging wheels.


----------



## jayson7740 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey Tx, thanks for the additional info. Suppose the convenience of the auto tie system and monitor was the point trying to make and the terminology being so different. Possibly could of found more information on "How to Fix John Deere 535 Baler" had we known the correct wording. What is your opinion on the JD Balers that post dated the 535? Are they basically the same with addition to more electronics, are they as reliable as the 535?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My JD rd baler 1st hand experience only goes up through the 67 series. I think the 467 have been the best,most trouble free balers that I've owned. I traded in the 1st 467 I bought new with 30,000 bales on the monitor for the 467 I have now which now has 21,000 bales on it. My neighbor told me he liked his 467 as good or better than his 468. I personally don't like the electric twine application as well as I liked the hyd pump applied twine but I use netwrap 100 % of the time. Only JD rd baler I bought NEW that I literally hated was a 466 Mega-wide PU. After the feeder finger crankshaft got worn from baling hay in sandy soil I couldn't keep the feeder finger on the baler. 467 rotors(feeder fingers) are a vast improvement over 466 FF. I've been custom hay baling since '87 and was employed by a JD dealer from '66-'87


----------



## Steve 78 (Jul 31, 2015)

Check the pivot pin that the twine arms pivot on. There is a grease fitting but it's hard to see. Mine was not allowing the arms to go all the way over to get them to go back. The pump is a power steering from a 70-80s Chevy.


----------

